# True-Type Konfigurations-Datein (bitte helft mir *wimmer*)

## hoschi

ich holle erstmal luft,

gestern habe ich vorschriftsgemäß die truetype fonts von winxp geklaut und in die entsprechenden verzeichnis von x und mozilla(ja da auch) gepackt!

dann wollte ich unter /etc/X11R6/xf/fonts.conf alles einstellen (in der x86config den tcp eintrag ergänzt)...nix ging, dann sagt man mir ich muss nur zu /etc/fonts/fonts.conf gehen und truetype freischalten, da macht alles der x server...der macht es jetzt auch, aber die kleinen schriftarten und mozialla sehen immer noch nicht so wie unter win aus (die kleinen wohl wegen aa oder so)

daneben habe ich noch 10 andere gleich aussehende(heißende) configdatein gefunden, ich peil überhaupt gar nichts mehr!

unter etc, unter usr....*heul*

was ich jetzt mal will:

-diesen scheiss xfs font server abwürgen, wieso läuft das rindvieh überhaupt wenn ich doch xfree4.x alles kann, bin ich unter windows mit seinen 100 überflüssigen diensten?>>der soll nimmer laufen

-was muss jetzt wirklich in der xf86config stehen damit mein gnome nur die truetype fonts verwendet, und nur die!?

-was muss unter /etc/fonts/fonts.conf wirklich stehen damit x nur die true-type fonts verwendet!? 

und warum sind die configdatein überall doppelt, was soll der quatsch...ich komm mir vor wie in der registry unter windows>>>ich peilt nichts!

ich verdeutliche meinen wunsch nochmal:

kann mir jemand einen only true-type-font "files" abschnitt der xf86config zeigen, der gleich gilt für die fonts.conf von /etc/fonts!

wenn mir noch jemand sagen kann wie ich aa für kleine schriftarten aus kriege, mein dummes linux buch behandelt fast nur kde*grrrrrr*

Sorry, dass meine schlechte Laune deutlich zum Ausdruck kommt aber ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr mich wegen ein paar skalierbaren AA fähigen Fonts tot zu suchen und ewig zu probieren  :Crying or Very sad: 

Vielen vielen Dank im voraus an die oder den Helfer/in!

Xfree version 4.3 mit nvidia treiber

Gnome 2.2

----------

## dertobi123

Hast du entsprechendes Verzeichniss auch der /etc/X11/XF86Config mitgegeben? Stichwort "FontPath"

Übrigens: Wieso von XP geklaut? Die findest du unter /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType

Gruß Tobias

----------

## sputnik1969

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dann wollte ich unter /etc/X11R6/xf/fonts.conf alles einstellen (in der x86config den tcp eintrag ergänzt)...nix ging, dann sagt man mir ich muss nur zu /etc/fonts/fonts.conf gehen und truetype freischalten, da macht alles der x server...der macht es jetzt auch, aber die kleinen schriftarten und mozialla sehen immer noch nicht so wie unter win aus (die kleinen wohl wegen aa oder so)
> 
> daneben habe ich noch 10 andere gleich aussehende(heißende) configdatein gefunden, ich peil überhaupt gar nichts mehr!
> ...

 

An der /etc/fonts/fonts.conf solltest du garnichts ändern, denn da steht doch ausdrücklich drin:

```

       DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.

       IT WILL BE REPLACED WHEN FONTCONFIG IS UPDATED.

       LOCAL CHANGES BELONG IN 'local.conf'.

```

Damit ist /etc/fonts/local.conf gemeint...

Den Fontserver bekommst du mit 

```
rc-update del xfs default
```

 entfernt. Aber unnütz ist er mitnichten, denn du ersparst dir (bei mehreren Rechnern im Netz) unter Umständen die Installation der FOnts auf allen Rechnern, ein Rechner mit freigeschaltetem Font-server und den installierten Fonts reicht dann nämlich...

Zum rest kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen, da ich auch nicht-tt-fonts verwende...Und das in der Regel unter KDE und nicht unter Gnome...

----------

## hoschi

erstmal danke!

xfs ist schon mal weg!

das mit den tt-fonts realisiert ich da gar nicht, ich dachte nicht das gentoo ebenfalls so na an die grenzen von ms geht wie mandrake  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

kann mir jemand nur eine uneditierte fonts.conf posten, mein backup ist...tja, nicht da:(>>>mir wurde gestern ausdrücklich gesagt diese zu editieren

und wie ich dann noch ein kleines beispiel der local, bissel komisch da*g*

dann wären die probleme auch schn gelöst:D

----------

## dertobi123

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> mir wurde gestern ausdrücklich gesagt diese zu editieren

 

Wer hat dir das geraten? Die font.conf schick ich dir _ausnahmsweise_ per PM.

Eine Zeile wie folgt gehört in die XF86Config

```
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"
```

Gruß Tobias

----------

## hoschi

yeah, danke:)

großen keks für euch*werf*

----------

## dertobi123

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   mir wurde gestern ausdrücklich gesagt diese zu editieren 
> 
> Wer hat dir das geraten?

 

Womit diese Frage immer noch nicht geklärt wäre.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## hoschi

ein "schalentier"   *hust*

eigentlich wars ja nur political-uncorrect, mehr net:)

und ich hätte auch genauer hinsehen sollen:)

----------

## misterxx

Ich finde bei mir kein /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype

würde auch gerne bei mir im System die TrueType-Font einstellen.

----------

## kurt

Hallo,

zuerstmall der Fonts Path

alt /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts

neu /usr/share/fonts

die font's Arial un Co sind in corefonts und xfs wird nicht dringend benötigt

corefonts installation siehe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2018039#2018039

gruss

kurt

----------

## misterxx

 *kurt wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> zuerstmall der Fonts Path
> 
> alt /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts
> ...

 

jo, danke

----------

## hoschi

ich habe gerade gedacht - ich seh nicht recht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterxx

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ich habe gerade gedacht - ich seh nicht recht 

 

 :Smile:  ziemlich alter Topic, gel ? Scheint aber noch zu leben  :Smile: 

----------

